# Game Theory in Management--request to partake in Survey



## dbthetd (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a student compiling research on the application of Game Theory to Production Management. If you could take a moment to fill out his survey it would be a big help.

http://tinyurl.com/speeglethesis


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 14, 2013)

I took the survey. Have you? 

Interesting. I'm really curious what the results are of your research. Please share with us when you are done!


----------

